# Channeling - Naked Porta Filter



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Running a Sage Dual Boiler, Mazzer Major.

Currently using a 5 Star Eazy Tamp so Getting Level tamp and 10lbs of pressure. Have just purchased a naked porta filter and suffering from constant channeling.

I'm following Gwilym Davies Distribution technique (link below)






Have just run out of beans but on my last shot I tried WDT which seemed to work for me..

Is this the way to go? As I do get clumping (guessing this is what is causing the channeling)

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Does the major have a doser ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Single dosing by any chance?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

CoffeeChris said:


> Running a Sage Dual Boiler, Mazzer Major.
> 
> Currently using a 5 Star Eazy Tamp so Getting Level tamp and 10lbs of pressure. Have just purchased a naked porta filter and suffering from constant channeling.
> 
> I'm following Gwilym Davies Distribution technique (link below)


When you say constant tamping how is this presenting itself?

What weight/basket are you using?

What is the roast level?


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

igm45 said:


> When you say constant tamping how is this presenting itself?
> 
> What weight/basket are you using?
> 
> What is the roast level?


Using a 18g VST basket. Weight 18.5g. Currently using hasbean. Would say it was medium. The tamp is spring loaded so you get 10lbs of pressure


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CoffeeChris said:


> Using a 18g VST basket. Weight 18.5g. Currently using hasbean. Would say it was medium. The tamp is spring loaded so you get 10lbs of pressure


Does your major has a doser


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

CoffeeChris said:


> Using a 18g VST basket. Weight 18.5g. Currently using hasbean. Would say it was medium. The tamp is spring loaded so you get 10lbs of pressure


Sorry typo on my part, I have the same tamper so I know what you mean.

I meant how is the CHANNELING presenting itself.

When the basket is filled, is the mound above the rim?

If the mound permits I WDT and then Stockfleth. I sufferer channeling a long time and it reared its head with the Hg1 for a while again but sorted that out.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Does your major has a doser


Hi, yes, I single dose. Also using low pressure 6 bar


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Single dosing by any chance?


Hi, yes, I'm single dosing


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

CoffeeChris said:


> Hi, yes, I'm single dosing


WDT is your answer then.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CoffeeChris said:


> Hi, yes, I single dose. Also using low pressure 6 bar


Thwack quicker


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> WDT is your answer then.


I thought it may be. Is it because of the clumping? Once I tamp does the lumps cause stress points? (without Wdt)


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thwack quicker


Thanks. Will try this.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

CoffeeChris said:


> I thought it may be. Is it because of the clumping? Once I tamp does the lumps cause stress points? (without Wdt)


I didn't realise you had a doser, so other people may be able to help better.

Without a doser, the issue is that grinders designed as such require some weight on the beans and are usually equipped with an anti-static device to improve the distribution. When you single dose, distribution goes all over the show, so you need to be compensate for that.

There's a thread of people modifying a mini whisk to resemble the Londinium Distribution tool and the results are so far good. I use a Mini whisk with my Kinu and, if I don't do that, oh boy.

Some grinders are better than others with regards to distribution btw.

As you have a doser, maybe you can use that to your advantage (as per boots' comments).


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I didn't realise you had a doser, so other people may be able to help better.
> 
> Without a doser, the issue is that grinders designed as such require some weight on the beans and are usually equipped with an anti-static device to improve the distribution. When you single dose, distribution goes all over the show, so you need to be compensate for that.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Have you got a link regarding the Wisk?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

CoffeeChris said:


> Thanks. Have you got a link regarding the Wisk?


https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=39604


----------

